# New baby cockatiel



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

This is our second night with our new baby cockatiel, she's about 3 months. She hasn't drank or eaten much given that she's not too comfortable yet. She's slouching down on her stick almost like she's falling forward but livens up when we reach for her. Her poops are dark green and a bit stiff, they stick to her bottom every now and then.
I don't know if any of this is normal or if it's just the fact that she isn't eating/drinking much.
And if that is the case, what can I do about it?
As for the slouching, could it be that that's just the way she sleeps?
None of our other cockatiels sleep that way.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you take a photo of the slouching so we know what you mean?


and the droppings too, we can help figure out what's going on if we see the droppings.

not eating or drinking at first is normal. have you blown on the seed dish at all to check for empty husks?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd be a bit concerned about the slouching and the poops, especially if they're sticking to her bottom. Photos will help a lot.


----------



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

These are her poops.
The smaller pinprick looking ones are the parakeet's.
And as for checking the seed for husks, our parakeet Zoey really took to our new cockatiel Penny and she's been hanging out with her in her new cage. Well zoeys been digging into pennys seeds so there's no way of knowing.
We have however seen penny eat some millet so we know she's eaten something.
I'll try to get a picture of the slouching asap. She does it inconsistently.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the droppings do look consistent with a bird who is not eating as much as normal, since they are darker, but they also look a bit like diarrhea, so i'd suggest a vet check to be safe, because she could be ill. 

also, i would have kept her away from the other birds in quarantine, because she could be sick, which can make them sick. quarantine should be done in another room for 30 days minimum.

i'd make sure she has millet available at all times too right now to be sure she is eating.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely take the parakeet out of the cockatiel's cage. The poops do look a little suspicious. Has she had a vet check-up?


----------



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

I took her out. I don't know why I was so stupid and introduced them so soon. I guess we were just so excited we assumed she was healthy.

Here are the pictures of her slouching.


----------



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

No, no vet check up yet. We just got her Friday night.


----------



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Definitely take the parakeet out of the cockatiel's cage. The poops do look a little suspicious. Has she had a vet check-up?


No, no vet checkup yet. We got her Friday night.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, that slouching does not look normal, i would definitely bring her to the vet, and i'd bring photos of the slouching and the droppings with you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also, caging a parakeet and a tiel together is not recommended. It can end up in one or both birds getting injured. They can play together but they really need their own cages. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104

Are you sure on her age? It looks like she may not know how to stand on a perch properly yet. I'd definitely get her checked out, something is not quite right.


----------

